# APR Big Braking Upgrades Now Available!



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Product Page

APR’s Big Brake Upgrade is an ultra-durable, feature-packed solution specifically tailored to each vehicle. The brakes provide outstanding stopping-power at an affordable price and are targeted towards a wide operating range such as normal or spirited street driving, track days and HPDE events. The system handily out-brakes, out-lasts, and out-performs other systems on the market, including much larger and heavier setups such as the factory standard RS3/TTRS brakes!

Each system includes six-piston billet-aluminum calipers, floating two-piece discs with weight-saving aluminum hats, stainless-steel braided-Teflon lines, billet-aluminum mounting brackets, brake pads, all necessary mounting hardware, and a host of other features making this a full-featured braking system at an incredible value. Lastly, replacement pads and rings are readily available at an affordable price.

*Quick Facts*

Large six-piston, billet-aluminum calipers (red or black)
350x34mm curved-vane floating 2-piece rotors with aluminum hats
Billet-aluminum caliper mounting brackets
Stainless-steel braided-Teflon brake lines
Street/track brake pads
FEA optimized calipers for maximum strength and rigidity
3.6 LBS lighter than the factory MK7 Golf R system
Extreme UV & temperature resistant European anodizing dyes
Hand-polished, mirror-finished, hard-anodized aluminum pistons
Ultra-high temperature pressure and wiper seals
Stainless-steel hardware for long-term durability
Seamless CuNi fluid crossover tubes for maximum corrosion / vibration resistance
Pad pre-tensioning system designed to reduce brake noise / squeal
Maximum Temperature Recording (MTR) devices on calipers and rotors
Laser etched logos

No braking system is complete without the appropriate brake pad compound. APR brakes include a high-performance street pad that is also suitable for light track-sessions. They are designed to deliver strong braking performance across a wide temperature range yet are conservative for disc wear. The pad’s co-efficient of friction delivers reduced stopping distances and improved fade resistance compared to most factory compounds. The material exhibits a slightly rising torque curve through a single braking application causing the brakes to feel positive, but not overly aggressive, during initial engagement. This further results in gradually increased friction levels during the braking cycle, making the compound perfect for the grip associated with high performance street tires during medium to hard brake applications. Lastly, the pads feature a thermal under-layer between the friction material and pad backing plate, which slows heat transfer to the caliper pistons and seals, reducing brake fluid degradation and caliper damage.



*Application Guide and Pricing*

Please Visit Our Product Page


----------

